# In ground/above ground swimming pool



## pollye (May 18, 2015)

Hi,
advice needed as some of the properties we are viewing do not have pools but have room to put one in. I initially thought about a small above ground pool but have had some input to say these don't last long. Does anyone know of any installers where I can get a quote/some idea of the costs so I can factor it into our budget if needed? :emptybath:
Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pollye said:


> Hi,
> advice needed as some of the properties we are viewing do not have pools but have room to put one in. I initially thought about a small above ground pool but have had some input to say these don't last long. Does anyone know of any installers where I can get a quote/some idea of the costs so I can factor it into our budget if needed? :emptybath:
> Thanks


Aqualine do fibreglass pools which in my opinion are the hardiest and have a much longer life than tiled pools or liners.


----------



## pollye (May 18, 2015)

Do they have a website Veronica?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

pollye said:


> Hi,
> advice needed as some of the properties we are viewing do not have pools but have room to put one in. I initially thought about a small above ground pool but have had some input to say these don't last long. Does anyone know of any installers where I can get a quote/some idea of the costs so I can factor it into our budget if needed? :emptybath:
> Thanks


The bigger above the ground pools, if you by that mean Bestway, Intertex etc can last long if they are properly taken care of. Their biggest enemy is sun that in the long run make the material brittle. .

Our neighbor has the biggest Bestway available in Europe . it is 24 ft x 12 ft. They have had in for about five years and it is still in good condition. 

Today this pool cost around 1000 € here in Cyprus including sand-filter pump cover etc.

24ft Rectangular Steel Pro Pool | Metal Frame Swimming Pools | Bestway UK


----------



## pollye (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for that. we want a small one so will look into it more. Veronica I found website but it is unavailable. Are they still in business? Thanks


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

pollye said:


> Thanks for that. we want a small one so will look into it more. Veronica I found website but it is unavailable. Are they still in business? Thanks


We have a 3m x 2 m for the dog. It is working very ok


----------



## pollye (May 18, 2015)

I think ours will spend some time in it as well! She will prob require the odd Pina colada and a belly massage to go with it! I need it to do my back/hydrotherapy exercises That company do steel ones as well now albeit quite expensive. We want something that we can enclose to make it more attractive.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

pollye said:


> I think ours will spend some time in it as well! She will prob require the odd Pina colada and a belly massage to go with it! I need it to do my back/hydrotherapy exercises That company do steel ones as well now albeit quite expensive. We want something that we can enclose to make it more attractive.


Remember that a chlorinated pool is a very un-healthy environment for a dog. Thats why we have bought one just for the dog. We don't use chlorine, or any other chemical. Instead we change water every week, but we have our own water in the garden so it is simple


----------



## pollye (May 18, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> Remember that a chlorinated pool is a very un-healthy environment for a dog. Thats why we have bought one just for the dog. We don't use chlorine, or any other chemical. Instead we change water every week, but we have our own water in the garden so it is simple


She will get a hose down don't worry. Good idea about a small one for her though.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

pollye said:


> She will get a hose down don't worry. Good idea about a small one for her though.


The biggest problem is what they drink


----------



## pollye (May 18, 2015)

Paddling pool it is!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Polly as far as I know Aqualine are still in business. If not there are other companies who install fibreglass pools.


----------



## pollye (May 18, 2015)

Maybe their server is down but I tried another company and they had same message.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That's odd

Actually I think the above ground pools look pretty ugly compared to a proper pool.
I know they are cheaper because because you don't have to dig and prepare a hole for them but the in ground pools are much more attractive to look at.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> That's odd
> 
> Actually I think the above ground pools look pretty ugly compared to a proper pool.
> I know they are cheaper because because you don't have to dig and prepare a hole for them but the in ground pools are much more attractive to look at.


It has ofc to do with the price also. An above ground pool perhaps cost 5% of a real pool. Quite a difference


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Some above ground pools look fantastic. As they have raised decking around them and attractive fencing with nice wide steps. The big expense with an inground pool is the the hole to be dug and shaped.


----------



## pollye (May 18, 2015)

Got some idea now thanks guys. X


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

expatme said:


> The big expense with an inground pool is the the hole to be dug and shaped.


Actually that is not right. With concrete pools the big expense is building all the shuttering and the concrete itself. With our fibreglass pool it's pretty expensive to build the actual pool structure and then transport it to site. Our worst quote for digging the hole was €1000 which was rejected as absurd and the eventual cost was around half that.

Pete


----------



## pollye (May 18, 2015)

Where did you get your fibreglass pool from Pete and Sylv?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

pollye said:


> Where did you get your fibreglass pool from Pete and Sylv?


It was Total Pool Solutions but I understand that the company is no longer trading.

I would not recommend them anyway unless you stand guard over everything that the boss does as he attempts to cut corners at every opportunity to save a cent or 2.

Pete


----------



## pollye (May 18, 2015)

Veronica mentioned Aqualine but there website is unavailable. Oh well.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

pollye said:


> Veronica mentioned Aqualine but there website is unavailable. Oh well.


It's very likely they've gone too. In the recession the fibreglass pool suppliers would have been hit worse than the concrete pools which have the vast majority of installations.

We had ours installed 5 years ago and at that time the price of fibreglass or concrete was comparable for an 8m x 4m pool.

It might be worth finding a number for Aqualine to check. Don't forget that in Cyprus internet marketing is a bit of a joke. Many companies think it will bring loads of business so they pay for a site but never update it and often leave bad links etc. particularly when they don't see any increase in trade. Similarly email contact is often completely ignored which puzzles me as emails are easier and quicker than faxes which are still the norm here.

Pete


----------



## thoughty1955 (Jul 3, 2018)

I bought a polygroup summer waves elite pool, if you need to get some guidelines then you could also go to there.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

thoughty1955 said:


> I bought a polygroup summer waves elite pool, if you need to get some guidelines then you could also go to there.


Kind of you to offer assistance but do check the dates of items you post on!

Pete


----------

